# Beach Slam



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

My goal this year is to catch an inshore slam in the surf. When do the trout and flounder start stacking up along the beach? Is there a certain water temp that I should wait on before slinging some lures?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Watch for 72 degrees and above. It's best from late April and on although you can make it happen sooner.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another thing to watch for is heavy rains in March. The low salinity water will often push fish out of the passes and onto the beaches in the spring. You can really mop up Flounder when this happens.


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

You're the man, thanks!


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

what would you use to catch trout on the beach?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish several types of plugs and soft baits. The Unfair Rip-N-Slash is my hands-down favorite. Use the search engine up top to see some of my past reports in the "surf report" section.

If you're in the area, come to the Mobile Boat Show this weekend. I will be there co-representing my store as well as Unfair lures in the Unfair lure booth.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, Chris V is the man when it comes to shoreline fishing...just look up his prior posts!!!


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Chris, Heavy rains in March like these? Or still to early? And when you say pass, does west pass count?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll let you know


----------

